# Porsche Roadshow!



## SomeGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

So this was pretty neat...Porsche Oakville invited me out to the Porsche Roadshow at Niagara District Airport. Got to spend the afternoon driving a few different Porsche's including a Cayenne Turbo GT (632hp twin turbo v8, one of the fastest SUV in the world), the Taycan GTS (their electric car, this version has 590hp), a 992 911 Carrera 4 GTS, and a 718 Boxster GTS. Some on the road, some on the airport runways itself.

I threw a gopro in the window of the vehicles I was driving and also took some separate video outside:





I know it's off topic to this forum, but was a really fun way to spend an afternoon and if you ever get the chance to do a Porsche Experience do it. There will be an experience center near Toronto soon where you can do even more than this, though costs a bit, but it's worth it!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 25, 2022)

Watched that on ytube earlier today, looked like fun.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Watched that on ytube earlier today, looked like fun.



It was pretty cool, never done anything like that before!


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 26, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> It was pretty cool, never done anything like that before!




Before I retired, the industry used to rent the race track in Shannonville and bring in all the AJAC Journalists for the car of year competition. My job was to answer questions about our products and manage the "pit crew" - every car had to be completely detailed and checked over between each test drive. Sometimes, I would take one of my kids to do detailing. They loved it. Of course the advantage of renting out Shannonville was that the drivers could "GIVER" without worrying about speed limits and other traffic. We did allow off track test drives in the burbs of Shannonville as well.

We would also do introductions for new models in very cool venues like the Rocky's, Smokies, Lake Tahoe, - even rented an entire ski resort in Kananaskis for off-roading one year. Events like that were always a lot of fun for everyone.

I can easily see why you enjoyed this. What's not to love about driving a really cool car for a few hours!


----------

